# anybody know somebody with a mudcat?



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

bidding on a job here, channel to a lake where we'll be installing approx 3500 l.f. of steel piling. once that's done, we need to deepen the channel 3'. right now it's 5' deep, they want it 8' would like to find somebody within a reasonable distance to mobe in and sub this from us. if you know of somebody that does this, please PM me...thanks


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

What is a mudcat ?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

small dredge


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

Too wide for a long reach?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Dragline :thumbup:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

expensive homes on both sides of channel, no place to throw the muck to. it'll have to be pumped out.


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

Expensive homes, check!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Any kind of local or federal regs on this?

EPA, Corp. of Engineers etc etc gonna jump up & bite your A$$?:whistling


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

Day, I know they had a dredge out at wall lake, west of Sioux Falls a few years ago, I'll ask around and do some snooping.


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

what is the channel width and what are going to pump the spoil into? Are you planning on working from a barge or shore?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

channel will be between 30-35' wide. the material will have to be pumped approx 1/4 mile to an old mined out gravel pit to use as a stilling basin to settle the dirt out of it. here's a few pics i took this morning of how it is now.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

couple more


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

Seems like a 60class excavator locked down to a barge loading material into another barge would be easy enough to do. Not sure what it costs to rent a barge, but I imagine a "mudcat" aint cheap either.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Can you sheet the 200 or so feet across the channel (beyond Pompeska Drive), have Godwin Pump dewater the entire 1500' channel and then doze / muck / load to trucks at the north end of Pompeska Drive?

I'm thinking if you get started next week they can have their boats back in the lake by 4th of July. Of course, if I had to guess, the HOA's yet to even begin thinking about the USACE navigable waterway permits that are likely involved.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

PipeGuy said:


> Can you sheet the 200 or so feet across the channel (beyond Pompeska Drive), have Godwin Pump dewater the entire 1500' channel and then doze / muck / load to trucks at the north end of Pompeska Drive?


they're working with the DENR on permitting, etc...only prob with damming the whole channel off is....there is a 2' thick sand lens down about 3' that is being charged by the 5000 acre lake...our fear is by pumping out the channel alone, the water will come thru those lenses, undermine the existing walls. that channel is approx. a little over a 1/4 mile long, it'd be my guess with what we have locally, and at a cost they'll be able to afford...we could never dewater the whole channel. my thoughts were kind of like cexcavations...smaller excavator on a barge, throwing into another barge, and one of my bigger excavators on shore on the north end. (only lot they really want me to have access on)...to dig out of barge and throw on trucks to haul away...i'm open to suggestions here.


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

http://piranhapump.com/mini_dredges.html

not sure if this link will help you. it is for a smaller dredge. from what i remember you guys don't have lots of rock so it could be an affordable option. if not you might try RBS barge. they have some smaller truckable dredges for rent. they are decent people to work wth and would probably point you in the right direction if they can't help you.
Good Luck,


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

this channel is only 5-6' deep now...wonder how one of these would work vs. a mudcat.


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

if you used one of those swamp excavators would you still have to move it to the old quarry?


----------

